# Reynolds



## tanker

REYNOLDS was built by Boelwerfe temse in 1973 for Bolton Shipping .15964 Gt. Pictured at Genoa july 1984 discharging grain (Silos Granari del Mezzogiorno) Ponte Parodi now demolished for a luxury cruise area) at the end 2003 still in service as GUANG SHEN flagged R.P of China.


----------



## Dick Ware

One of my old ships!
I joined her in Prince Rupert 10th March 1980 in a blinding snowstorm and paid off in sunny Manila on 4th July. I'm trying to think where we went but I know we spent a few days in Port Kembla loading steel for Kaohsiung. 

Rgds
Dick Ware (ex Marconi Marine R/O)


----------



## tanker

Very good Dick, i hope this is a good remember for you!!! from a passioned of merchant ships. Hi GP


----------



## Dick Ware

tanker said:


> Very good Dick, i hope this is a good remember for you!!! from a passioned of merchant ships. Hi GP


That photo must've been taken on one of the few occasions when the ship wasn't rolling!. I reckon she could roll in a drydock; she was a swine in rough weather!

Dick


----------



## Ian Menzies

Used to see this one quite often on the Australian coast when I was a cadet with BHP.


----------



## ilhan

Beautiful ship.i have seen her in 1983.Looks like still sailing in Chinese waters.


----------



## non descript

As I see you just joined us today (and presently show on the main page as "our newest member"), a warm welcome aboard to you Ilhan, enjoy the good ship SN and all who sail on her. Bon Voyage


----------



## Billy1963

The Reynolds was my first and second trips 24/3/81 to 17/7/81 & 23/9/81 to 30/4/82. Load steel in Middlesbrough. Discharge 6 to 8 ports up the Great Lakes. Load grain in Duluth & Thunder Bay for the continent. 5 days seasick North Atlantic. Also used to run from Santos & Angra Dos Reis with steel. Was in a collision on her November 81 coming out of the River Seine, hit by the ice breaker bow of the Finn Forest. Took out all the sailors cabins. Spent a month in North Korea middle of winter -40 and a further 5 weeks in Sydney waiting to load coal for Japan. 

Some ship, some memories.

Spent three years with Bolton's. Got the sack, missed ship (Nosira Lin) in Santos. Rejoined her up the coast but then borrowed a pick up truck in Vancouver with one of the Stewards. Collision with a train and a few ton of timber. Snapped left femur in half and was out for 6 month with a $1000 fine to pay. Did my last trip with them 1983 (Nosira Sharon) to pay off fine. Personnel Manager flew out to Ravenna to terminate employment once it was paid off.


----------



## terence

billy how come u did not get a v n c /? tell


----------



## Billy1963

Captain J. Parsloe. Only decent Master I have ever met, signed me off in hosptital. Just checked my Discharge Book, signed & dated 30th November 1982. I remember him visiting me on several occasions in hospital. He even chastised a police officer for intimidating me as I was waiting to got to the oprerating theatre.

Spent two weeks in hospital and was flown home by CP Airways on a DC-10. They had to remove six seats from the plane to fit my stretcher on. 16 hour flight Vancouver to Schipol, then to Newcastle airport and picked up by ambulance and taken to North Tees Hospital for medical where I lived. Funny but I was more scared at 18 of what my Mam & Dad would do when I got home than all the s**t I had caused.

My old man was Bosun with BP at the time and was not to impressed when I got home, but like he said... those without sin cast the first stone (*))


----------



## mclean

You only ever met one decent Master? Seems a bit of an exageration to me! Regards


----------



## Billy1963

Trying to upload photo of Reynolds collision in 1981. Laid alongside Le Harve for repairs. I was sat directly behind the messroom storm door waiting to go on 00.04 watch. Is was ripped off with the force of the impact from the Finn Forest and was never found.

Hope it loads up.


----------



## nomad

hey dick a few days in port kembla try 7 weeks the wharfies went on strike we discharged limestone from sasibo? japan and back loaded steel for koashiung tiawan and manila your name is familiar but i cannot put a face to it


----------



## tanker

A long story departing from this thread!!!!! very well.
Gp


----------



## P.CHARNLEY

Dick Ware said:


> One of my old ships!
> I joined her in Prince Rupert 10th March 1980 in a blinding snowstorm and paid off in sunny Manila on 4th July. I'm trying to think where we went but I know we spent a few days in Port Kembla loading steel for Kaohsiung.
> 
> Rgds
> Dick Ware (ex Marconi Marine R/O)


Dick,
I also sailed the mighty Reynolds. I served on Rossetti, Reynolds and Rubens between 1974 and 1980. I was 4th, 3rd and 2nd eng during that period. Left them just before you joined. I had many happy days with them and their photos are along my hallway walls. Sad or what! 

P.Charnley


----------



## IrisTuite

hi can anyone please tell me what the biggest contaner carrier in in the world today , ive been looking for sights put cant find the information i want , you can reply to [email protected] if you wish , and thank you for any help resived , love and hugs : - ] ....................


----------



## Ventry

I believe it is the Emma Maersk, but that will change soon as she is the first of a series of vessels (all sister's)

_Sláinte_


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

Ref: MV. Reynolds. Without a doubt my favorite ship in 26 years of sailing. Was with her during building and sailed her mainly as 2/E for many years. But wow did she perform in a sea!!!!!


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

Another quick one...I stood by the building of Rossetti, Reynolds and Rubens. Sister ships but, to me, the Reynolds just had way more character. Then stood by building of Nosira Lyn, Sharon and Madelaine...the Lyn was, again to my mind, a totally different ship. Then did Taian Taichu and Baron Dumore at Mitsui, Tamano...Taichu was a fabulous ship, yet the Dunmore immediately laid up after fitting out, seemed like a soul that needed awakening. They all had their personalities, it was just a matter of how they matched ours I guess.


----------



## Lloyd Housley

*Or at least she is when I remember to attach photo!!*

Here she is in all her B&W hand touched glory hanging off the buoys at Port Said sometime mid 70's minus her sounding caps and the first 10 meters of mooring lines (Jester)


----------



## Black Sea Kid

Ian J. Huckin said:


> Another quick one...I stood by the building of Rossetti, Reynolds and Rubens. Sister ships but, to me, the Reynolds just had way more character. Then stood by building of Nosira Lyn, Sharon and Madelaine...the Lyn was, again to my mind, a totally different ship. Then did Taian Taichu and Baron Dumore at Mitsui, Tamano...Taichu was a fabulous ship, yet the Dunmore immediately laid up after fitting out, seemed like a soul that needed awakening. They all had their personalities, it was just a matter of how they matched ours I guess.


Ian. Was interested to note that you stood by the building of the TAICHU. Have been looking for a photo of that vessel under here "build colours" (was in Command on her during EBL time) and as you rightly point out, was an absolute "cracker" of a ship. I often wonder about the the phrase "a ship is just steel, its the people onboard that make the vessel". Maybe romantic but sure a ship has a soul.

All the best/BSK


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

*m.v. Taichu*

Black Sea Kid,

I think you are going to like this picture. Taken on trials, I was C/E and down below. Unlike the time on the m.v. Rossetti trials when, as 4/E I went and stood at the very top of the funnel in my boily waving my hands...they had to do the photo shoot again!!!! Captain Siddle was not too impressed....

The second pic is Taichu as m.v. Planica in 2002 leaving Glasgow after discharging coal.

If I may ask, who are you, when were you and where are you? 

Hope you like the pictures. I have about 100 pics while in Tamano, mainly a bunch of us getting plastered ashore but some great pics of Sailing Day when Sea Taian set off and we left about six hours later. Naming ceremonys an' all......

Best wishes,

Ian


----------



## cubpilot

Bulkers may not have the looks compared to a general cargo on a 'service' run but the best times i had at sea were on Bolton's Rossetti, Rubens and Reynolds. Charters from the Baltic exchange so you could end up in some odd places. memories of superb steaks in a one horse town in argentina or of christmas and new year in sundsval in snow covered sweden spring to mind.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

Howard,

That steak house would'nt be La Haradura would it? in Rossario up the Parangua River? 

Had Chrimbo/New Year in Lulea on the Reynolds and as the New Years Party on board was a little flat Richie Avenin and myself went up the road, hi-jacked an existing party and brought back to the ship...big old "conga" up the gangway and into the bar...voila...instant party. Another Boltons gem...(==D)


----------



## cubpilot

Ian, Nicochea on the atlantic coast. small one horse place with a casino so loads of eateries and other seaside attractions. had a lift with the agent one day. had a couple of loaded pistols in the open glove box. asked why and it was 'in case the army....' that was before Mrs T did her thing for them. in transit to next port, bahia blanca went through a masive thunderstorm, each lightning crash shock the ship. only seen a similar storm a few years later when in another argentine town near the andes. within 20 min all roads were 2 to 3 ft deep in flood water.


----------



## Spanner

The Reynolds was definitely one of the happiest ships I sailed on. I was on her when she had the collision on the Seine and did another trip on her joining in Durban and leaving in Hamburg 5 months later after another great run up the Great Lakes, Ian, you were the 2/eng and I think the chief/eng was Sammy Sandvid. Sailed as J/eng on the first trip and 4/eng on the latter one. Was due to join her in Newcastle (Aus) in 1985 but got a job with the IOM Steam Packet instead.


----------



## Billy1963

As I remember we had left Rouen earlier that day with a cargo of grain for Nampho, North Korea. A few of us were sat in the messroom talking and I was due to go on the 12-4 to relieve Charlie. There was a huge bang and sparks came flying past the messroom windows which looked like giant fireworks going off and the ship began to roll over and the messroom storm door disappeared. As the ship rolled back another huge bang was heard. As we ran out onto the poop we could see this other ship going down the river sideways. We were told later the Finn Forest had apparently lost steerage way. She had been in ballast and was down by the stern with her ice breaker bow doing most of the damage.


----------



## Billy1963

Crossing the Line MV Reynolds.


----------



## andy (triffid)

remember it well.think charlie was on the wheel at the time,gus (dropped the gangway davit on him in aussie) rugby tackled someone into the po's mess to get out of the way.the 1st trip deckboy paul nearly had a heart attack as his cabin was torn apart and the stewards slept through the whole lot though they were on the starboard side.thought i was 12-4.waiting to relieve charlie


----------



## darren23

*Nosira lin*



Billy1963 said:


> The Reynolds was my first and second trips 24/3/81 to 17/7/81 & 23/9/81 to 30/4/82. Load steel in Middlesbrough. Discharge 6 to 8 ports up the Great Lakes. Load grain in Duluth & Thunder Bay for the continent. 5 days seasick North Atlantic. Also used to run from Santos & Angra Dos Reis with steel. Was in a collision on her November 81 coming out of the River Seine, hit by the ice breaker bow of the Finn Forest. Took out all the sailors cabins. Spent a month in North Korea middle of winter -40 and a further 5 weeks in Sydney waiting to load coal for Japan.
> 
> Some ship, some memories.
> 
> Spent three years with Bolton's. Got the sack, missed ship (Nosira Lin) in Santos. Rejoined her up the coast but then borrowed a pick up truck in Vancouver with one of the Stewards. Collision with a train and a few ton of timber. Snapped left femur in half and was out for 6 month with a $1000 fine to pay. Did my last trip with them 1983 (Nosira Sharon) to pay off fine. Personnel Manager flew out to Ravenna to terminate employment once it was paid off.


ijoined Nosira lin in Cardiff in jan 83 you will probs know Gordon walker and mick mcclean I did about 6 yrs with boltons loved every minute of it


----------



## grayfrancks

darren23 said:


> *Nosira lin*
> 
> 
> 
> ijoined Nosira lin in Cardiff in jan 83 you will probs know Gordon walker and mick mcclean I did about 6 yrs with boltons loved every minute of it


I paid off the Lin as you joined having been up the Lakes to Thunder Bay, back to Birkenhead and then off to Santos, Malaysia, Japan and back across to Vancouver. Missed the ship cos I was in Victoria and had to pay for a tug to take me out and get back on in the Straits!


----------

